# Baby On the Way



## amrenkin (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello,
This is my first time on here and I just wanted some advice.Me and my boyfriend have been together for a few years and have a baby on the way.He says i don't give any attention/sex. And i say I become uninterested because of his approach and it being so fast i get nothing from it. He watches porn it turns me off, we has a body odor it turns me off, its not satisfying, he's over weight it turns me off, he is lazy a huge turn off. Are these issue repairable?Please help I love him but I just dont have any sexual desire towards him anymore. Is it the baby?


----------



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

Did you feel this way when you were not pregnant? I myself felt less inclined to have sex while pregnant ... but now i realize that i wasn't happy with our sex life even before that. In fact, your statement about it being "too fast" hit home with me! I found that being honest is the best thing. Tell him you want to try more things ... find new positions and suggest them ... encourage more foreplay by being direct about what you want and by giving more yourself. Certain positions become less comfortable when you are pregnant ... so if it is recent, trying some new positions may be the thing you need .... and lots of foreplay!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Did you tell him any of this? You need to explain that you want sex to be enjoyable for both of you so he needs to shower, engage in more foreplay to get you off and, for his health and marriage, lose weight.


----------

